# Upper Crust Bakery



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Upper Crust Bakery is full service bakery in the Magnolia neighborhood. We specialize in fresh bread, pastries, desserts, and espresso. We proudly serve Herkimer espresso and single origin coffees.

More...


----------

